# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  طرح ترمیم معدل تصویب شد

## hsam

لینک خبر
دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش در گفت‌وگو با فارس: امکان شرکت مجدد دانش‌آموزان در امتحانات نهایی برای ارتقای معدل فراهم شد

----------


## artim

طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم

شرایط ترمیم معدل اعلام شد...............

امکان شرکت مجدد دانش‌آموزان در امتحانات نهایی برای ارتقا و ترمیم معدل فراهم شد.


از قبل وجود داشته

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

ای بابا...
آقا هر وقت به تصویب نهایی رسید خبر بدین...
قلبم داره تو قفسه ی سینم رزونانس میده

----------


## highdreams

کاش اسم کنکور95 هم میاورد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Adam Hart

> طرح ترمیم معدل دیپلم
> 
> شرایط ترمیم معدل اعلام شد...............
> 
> امکان شرکت مجدد دانش‌آموزان در امتحانات نهایی برای ارتقا و ترمیم معدل فراهم شد.
> 
> 
> از قبل وجود داشته


مدیریت نمیخواد فکری به حال این تایپیک های تکراری بکنه
حالمون به هم خورد از این طرح 
فقط باعث استرس میشه تا میای یادمون بره این طرح رو بشینیم عین بچه ادم درس بخونیم دوباره 
ی تایپیک دیگه در موردش زده میشه  @Defne @mohadeseh

----------


## matin.r

آيا ميشه درسي از امتحان هاي ديپ دوم رو تو شهريور خراب كرد و دي امتحان داد ؟!؟!؟

----------


## artim

> آيا ميشه درسي از امتحان هاي ديپ دوم رو تو شهريور خراب كرد و دي امتحان داد ؟!؟!؟



بله میشه
هیچ مشکلی نیست

----------


## Nahal

> آيا ميشه درسي از امتحان هاي ديپ دوم رو تو شهريور خراب كرد و دي امتحان داد ؟!؟!؟


*بله میشه...*

----------


## matin.r

> ای بابا...
> آقا هر وقت به تصویب نهایی رسید خبر بدین...
> قلبم داره تو قفسه ی سینم رزونانس میده



واسع كنكور ٩٥ احتمال ٩٠٪ تصويب ميشه !! 

چون يكي از دوستامون از رئيس اموزش پرورش شهرشون پرسيده بود اون گفته بود دي ماه صد در صد هستش !!!

----------


## highdreams

> واسع كنكور ٩٥ احتمال ٩٠٪ تصويب ميشه !! 
> 
> چون يكي از دوستامون از رئيس اموزش پرورش شهرشون پرسيده بود اون گفته بود دي ماه صد در صد هستش !!!


مطمعنی؟اون فقط رئیس آموزش پرورش یه شهر بوده...حرفش سند نیست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## last shot

خب سوال اینجاست که پس کی بچه ها باید برن امتحان بدن؟اینجوری که پیش میره بعد از کنکور ترمیم انجام میشه

----------


## ata.beheshti

> خب سوال اینجاست که پس کی بچه ها باید برن امتحان بدن؟اینجوری که پیش میره بعد از کنکور ترمیم انجام میشه


امکان نداره

----------


## last shot

> امکان نداره


خب پس کی میخوان اجراش کنن؟اصلا به جز تابستون که فرصتی برای این کار نیست.خیلی از بچه های پیش و فارغ ها ترمیم رو میخوان اما در طول سال فرصتی براش نیست.

----------


## ata.beheshti

> خب پس کی میخوان اجراش کنن؟اصلا به جز تابستون که فرصتی برای این کار نیست.خیلی از بچه های پیش و فارغ ها ترمیم رو میخوان اما در طول سال فرصتی براش نیست.


کنکور 25 تیره!!!! بعدش بنظرتون کی زمان دارن!؟یا امسال برگزار نمیشه و اگه بشه تو دی میگیرن یا خرداد

----------


## Dayi javad

دی ماه چطور میخوان طرح ترمیم بزارن ! چون بچه های سال چهارمی خودشون امتحان دارن !!

مگ طرح فقط واس فارغ التحصیلا باش :Yahoo (21):

----------


## last shot

> کنکور 25 تیره!!!! بعدش بنظرتون کی زمان دارن!؟یا امسال برگزار نمیشه و اگه بشه تو دی میگیرن یا خرداد


نظر من اصلا اینه که این طرح خیلی بی معنی هست چون با اجراش دیگه طرح تاثر سوابق تحصیلی بیمعنی میشه همه معدل بالا میشن و تفکیک قوی از ضعیف بی معنی :Yahoo (31): .به همین دلیله که میگم از چنین طرحی که از روی بیفکری ارائه شده نباید اتظار اجرای معقول داشته باشیم و حتی میتونه بعد از کنکور عملی بشه.

----------


## 7p7

> نظر من اصلا اینه که این طرح خیلی بی معنی هست چون با اجراش دیگه طرح تاثر سوابق تحصیلی بیمعنی میشه همه معدل بالا میشن و تفکیک قوی از ضعیف بی معنی.به همین دلیله که میگم از چنین طرحی که از روی بیفکری ارائه شده نباید اتظار اجرای معقول داشته باشیم و حتی میتونه بعد از کنکور عملی بشه.


طرح تاثيير معدل از بيخ بي معنيه ..... امتحان نهايي فرق دانش آموز قوي و ضعيف رو مشخص نميكنه و تنها چيزي كه ميتونه مشخص كنه امتحان تستيه مثل كنكور ... اگر كسي هم واقعن ضعيف باشه كه تو طرح ترميم هم موفق نميشه ... اينا كه نميان دو دستي بيست به همه بدن

----------

